

Material Design on the GPU: Text Rendering - mattdesl
http://mattdesl.svbtle.com/material-design-on-the-gpu#

======
jalfresi
I thought the reason why the modern "flat" movement existed at all was because
text doesn't appear on a "regular" surface; its on a computer screen. The idea
was that designers should be honest in their use of computer designs rather
than emulate the real world, thus the rejection of skuemorphic design. Putting
your button on a brick-like background doesnt make the button any more "real",
as the surface exists only in the computer screen and thus doesnt actually
have the raised edges, the difference in texture from the mortar, the
weathering of the brick work etc.

It has more to do with a harking back to the principles of the swiss
international typographic style and the bauhaus principles; honesty in design,
modernism.

blah blah blah I don't know what my point is.

~~~
sp332
That's true as far as it goes, but supermarkets discovered that people feel
better about the produce they're buying if the signs look like the handwritten
chalk you'd see in e.g. an open-air market. Even if the signs are clearly just
printed to look like chalk. "Honesty" may be desirable but it's not
everything.

------
TheLoneWolfling
Worth noting, while we're on the topic of design: The inline demo grabs page
scrolling, and as such is really annoying.

~~~
coob
It doesn't in Safari 8.0.5

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Not when you have your mouse over the demo when you start to scroll?

Interesting.

~~~
speakeron
Mildly interesting; mainly bad. If I'm click-wheel scrolling the page, that's
what I want. A trap in the middle where suddenly the scrolling stops and an
image starts to be resized gives a jarring feeling.

------
dheera
Speaking of material design, what's everyone's opinion on the best JS library?
Polymer/webcomponents works spectacularly (i.e. indistinguishable from native)
on Chrome on Android, but I'm getting terrible frame rates on the animations
in vanilla iOS 7 and iOS 8 Safari.

~~~
tracker1
Polymer/webcomponents/riotjs etc all have an overhead, even if taking/tackling
different approaches... the virtual-dom used by Polymer has significant
overhead until/unless browsers implement native support and even then optimize
render paths, other frameworks will perform far better.

I find that React tends to be about the best compromise today that includes a
complementary application flow (flux)... I think that RiotJS and Mercury are
also worth considering.

